# cheap dirt with no cap?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever found a cheap dirt for substrate that doesn't need to be capped? I think if it is possible, it would be a nice look, but I have never heard of anyone doing it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Schultz aqua soil at Rona. Closest thing you will ever find. I think 6-7 bucks a bag maybe 10-12 lbs per bag. It lowers your pH too. I personally think it looks OK... Not the greatest

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I had the intention to try it, but I didn't have the courage lol. I even bought a bag of pond soil, it's supposed to settle and not cloud up. Manufacturer is called fafard, got it at a nursery and pond supply store. If you want to try it, the bag is yours lol


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

can't find it on the rona website or homedepot or lowes


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> can't find it on the rona website or homedepot or lowes


It's only available in Rona home & garden Places and its seasonal like pond season which is now. I bought mines from the midland and mcnicole location in Scarborough but all home & gardening rona stores should carry it. It won't be on the website, its in the outdoor gardening centre

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok thanks, I'll have to check for it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You might look into Turface also. It has been touted as good, relatively inexpensive, medium for plants. It isn't a soil per se, but a clay based product. It is what you see on the infield of baseball diamonds. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/88615-product-question-turface.html links to a discussion of it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what I would really like to do is just buy a bunch of bags of eco complete black fine for all my tanks but that would cost hundreds.

I like how plants do in dirt and I also like dark substrate but I hate it when I move plants and the dirt comes up or fish move the substrate around and the dirt comes up.

a dark dirt that can be the only substrate that is cheap would be wonderful.


----------

